# Scenic Spots In Los Angeles & San Diego



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Scenic Views in Los Angeles

-Elysian Park (to 9pm, free parking)
Dodger Stadium Overlook 1 - 34.08216,-118.23969
Dodger Stadium Overlook 2 - 34.08250,-118.23666


Dodger Stadium Skyline by *PhotoByJohn*, on Flickr

Angels Point Rd - 34.08498,-118.24137
Point Grandview - 34.08044,-118.22836 (a very narrow street)



corey0616 said:


> http://www.wretch.cc/blog/corey0616/27381426


Park Row St Bridge - 34.076533,-118.23112



PinkFloyd said:


> 110 South by oldhickory49, on Flickr


Radio Hill Gardens at Elysian Park - 34.07184,-118.23284

Everett Park - 34.06994,-118.24873 (left, up and right, down)
(Denzel Washington's Training Day & Tom Cruise's Collateral)

Dodger Stadium Parking Lot (34.0701,-118.2407) (In the Fast and the Furious and Furious 7)









http://entertainment.inquirer.net/167420/furious-7-director-stars-remember-paul-walker

-Griffith Observatory (open Wed-Sun to 10pm for the nighttime view)
2800 E Observatory Ave Los Angeles, CA 90027



Kelbeen said:


> Los Angeles by Kelifornia, on Flickr


-The Getty Center (open every Saturday night to 9pm for the nighttime view)
1200 Getty Center Dr Los Angeles, CA 90049



wikipedia said:


>


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Los_angeles_from_getty_panorama.jpg

-Baldwin Hills Scenic Overlook
6300 Hetzler Rd, Culver City, CA 90232



Kenni said:


> by DaveofCali


-Kenneth Hahn State Recreation Area
4100 S La Cienega Blvd Los Angeles, CA 90008



PinkFloyd said:


> After the storm
> _By lizziom_
> 
> 
> ...


Mulholland Dr, Los Angeles, CA 90068 (to 9pm)
-Hollywood Bowl Overlook: 34.11637,-118.34271
-Universal City Overlook: 34.12895,-118.36486


LA Pano 12-12-14 by gunthersalami, on Flickr


universal city overlook by Eric 5D Mark III, on Flickr

-Yamashiro Restaurant (Free parking during daytime hours)
1999 N. Sycamore Ave, Hollywood, CA 90068


Yamashiro by David Freid, on Flickr

-Mount Wilson Observatory
Video Rd, South Antelope Valley, CA
-Angeles Crest Scenic Byway at Angeles National Forest
34.2287,-118.1829
34.2689,-118.1656

-Hilltop Park
Skyline Dr At Dawson Ave, Signal Hill, CA 90755

-Deane Dana Friendship Park (open to 6pm)
930 Friendship Park Dr, San Pedro, CA 90732

-Queensway Bridge (Downtown Long Beach)
33.7572,-118.19798









Long Beach Harbor Panoramic by airbutchie, on Flickr

-SkyRose Chapel at Rose Hills (34.0108,-118.0219)
-Buddhist Memorial Columbarium (34.0028,-118.0224)
Visitation ends at approximately 5:00 p.m.

-Whittier - 33.99787,-118.03679 (Short Trail)

-Hacienda Heights (The short trail after the power tower)
3499 Punta Del Este Dr, Hacienda Heights/La Habra Heights, CA 90631

-Castaways Park (South of Newport Harbor Lutheran Church)
798 Dover Drive Newport Beach, CA 92663

-Forest Lawn Museum (Downtown Glendale)
34.1284,-118.2456 (open to 5 pm)

-Grant Park in Ventura (34.2846,-119.2962)









View from The Cross by cajun beachbum, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Other Scenic Spots in Los Angeles

-Department Of Water & Power Los Angeles
34.05794,-118.24929



ToneFloat said:


> From Mr Gold's flickr stream:
> Steps:


-S Beaudry Ave (Downtown Los Angeles)
34.0537,-118.2594









by shenyangoxygen

-First Street Viaduct
34.04785,-118.22835



ToneFloat said:


> Here are some new ones in return, all from Shabdro Photo's flickr stream:


-6th Street Bridge
34.03661,-118.22139

-Vista Hermosa Park - 100 N Toluca St, Los Angeles, CA 90026
34.06328,-118.25351


IMG_0160 by viewfinderproductions, on Flickr

Edward Roybal Learning Center - 1200 W Colton St, Los Angeles, CA 90026


C95-8-21-08_14479 by Cap001 - Dan, on Flickr

-Echo Park Lake - 751 Echo Park Ave, Los Angeles, CA 90026









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Echo_Park_Lake_Los_Angeles_skyline.JPG

-Stahl House (34.1005,-118.3702) http://www.stahlhouse.com/


M_0 86 by Sophienesss, on Flickr 

-Scholl Canyon Golf Course in Glendale
3800 East Glenoaks Blvd, Glendale, CA 91206

Golf at Los Angeles by Lucas Janin, on Flickr

-On the westbound shoulder of 105
33.92921,-118.28105



chi fai chow said:


>


http://500px.com/photo/3468532

-On the southbound shoulder of the Glendale freeway
34.17851,-118.22071
The freeway, the mountain, & the Downtown LA



112597Jorge said:


> google.com


-Encinal Canyon Rd in Malibu (Malibu)
34.04396,-118.87589

-Ballona Creek Bike Trail - Marina Del Rey (33.9687,-118.4445)

Bike Path Pano 01 by GeekHiker, on Flickr

-Bluff Cove (The coast & Downtown LA)
33.789,-118.41047



tanzirian said:


>


-Via Del Monte
33.79471,-118.39693

-Los Arboles/Rocketship Park - 5101 Cll De Ricardo, Torrance, CA 90505









from yelp.com

-Spur Ridge
33.5506,-117.7964


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Scenic Hikes in Los Angeles

-Mount Lee & Hollywood Sign (34.13441,-118.32187)
-Mount Hollywood (34.12821,-118.30111: Griffith Observatory+Downtown LA+Silver Lake) (& 34.12851,-118.29441: Downtown Glendale+Downtown LA) 



desertpunk said:


> hollywood sign by DrLAyZ, on Flickr


-Runyan Canyon Loop - Runyan Canyon Park (34.11086,-118.34872)
West Trail: 34.11141,-118.35352 (Highest Point) - Downtown LA + Hollywood + Century City + Westwood + Hwy 101 + Sunset Strip
East Trail: 34.11086,-118.34872 (270 Degree View) - Downtown LA + Hollywood + Century City + Westwood + Hollywood Sign



ToneFloat said:


> From tz5b's flickr stream:
> From Runyon Canyon:





Munichpictures1970 said:


>


-Mt. Hollywood Hiking Trail from Griffith Observatory (34.12821,-118.30111)



Kenny said:


>


-Betty B. Dearing Trail (34.1331,-118.4039)
San Fernando Valley and Universal City

-Hastain Trail at Franklin Canyon Park (34.1114,-118.4151)
Century City and Westwood










-Inspiration Point at Will Rogers State Park (34.05973,-118.51379)
Downtown LA + Century City



Kelbeen said:


> For more of my photos, https://www.flickr.com/photos/kelifornia/
> Los Angeles by Kelifornia, on Flickr





Metro - Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority - The Source said:


> Westwood & Century City by Metro - Los Angeles, on Flickr
> Steve Hymon took this photo Sunday afternoon from the Backbone Trail above the Pacific Palisades.
> http://thesource.metro.net/2013/01/...s-building-the-westsidepurple-line-extension/


-Los Liones Canyon Trail (34.0571,-118.56007)
Above the Pacific coast of Los Angeles (Santa Monica+Westwood)



svanes said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/christiansvaneskolding/394253913/


-Echo Mountain via the Sam Merrill Trail (34.21094,-118.12079)
Downtown Pasadena & Downtown Los Angeles

-Henninger Flat via Mt Wilson Toll Rd (34.19451,-118.08965)
Downtown Pasadena & Downtown Los Angeles



From lamb1028's flickr stream said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lamb1028/5751451119/


-Ernest E. Debs Regional Park(34.09915,-118.19956 & 34.09463,-118.19664)
Downtown LA









http://www.flickr.com/photos/attgrl/6287158533/

-Verdugo Mountain - Las Flores Mtwy (34.1829,-118.2503)
Downtown Glendale & Downtown Los Angeles


Glendale, California by RobRovira, on Flickr

-Verdugo Mountain - Beaudry Loop via Beaudry South Mtwy
(34.18661,-118.25670) Communications Tower
Downtown Glendale & Downtown Los Angeles



From fai_11's flickr stream said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/doingwhat/6417085825/in/photostream





From fai_11's flickr stream said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/doingwhat/6417085825/in/photostream


-Verdugo Peak via Wildwood Canyon Trail
Trailhead: 34.2028,-118.2986 (Wildwood Canyon Park)
Burbank & Downtown Los Angeles


Los Angeles at Sunset by nikhilo, on Flickr

-Glenoaks Canyon (34.1463,-118.2105)
Downtown Los Angeles & Downtown Glendale 


Green mountain by Lucas Janin | www.lucasjanin.com, on Flickr

-Cherry Canyon Trails - Flint Canyon Trail 
(34.16856,-118.21982) Downtown LA + Downtown Glendale + SR-2 / SR-134 Interchange



Googiesque said:


> http://skyscraperpage.com/forum/showthread.php?t=164001


-Encino Reservoir & San Fernando Valley (34.13070,-118.51051)
park the car at 34.13039,-118.50237, walk along Mulholland Dr (30-minute hike)
-Canyonback Trail (34.13070,-118.51051) (over Bel Air)

-Turnbull Canyon Trail (34.00087,-118.01265)


Turnbull Canyon Sunset by waynewhuang, on Flickr

-Skyline Trail Loop in Puente Hills

-Ocean Overlook at Charmlee Wilderness Park (34.04738,-118.8793)
Malibu









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristinabliss/5701492914/

-Zuma Ridge (34.03883,-118.8226)
Malibu

-Mount Rubidoux
Downtown Riverside


Downtown Panoroma by dmvcomics, on Flickr

-Azusa Peak via Garcia Trail (34.15605,-117.88827)

-Claremont Hills Wilderness Park

-Fullerton Panorama Trail

-East Ridge View Trail in Peters Canyon Regional Park
(33.7734,-117.7606 & 33.7592,-117.7696)Peters Canyon & Peters Canyon Reservoir

-Turtle Rock (33.6498,-117.8097 & 33.6418,-117.8018)
Irvine, Costa Mesa, & Century City


Century City to Hollywood Sign from Irvine P3360360 c Stitch-002 by moondoggie71, on Flickr

-Water Tank Rd at Laguna Coast Wilderness Park
33.55214,-117.78795
33.55388,-117.78904
33.55692,-117.78783 
-Moro Ridge at Crystal Cove State Park (33.56,-117.8126)
Parking at El Moro Visitor Center (33.5613,-117.8216)


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Scenic View Restaurants in Los Angeles

Bona Vista Lounge or L.A. Prime at Westin Bonaventure Hotel
404 S Figueroa St, Los Angeles, CA 90071

WP24 at The Ritz-Carlton Los Angeles
900 W Olympic Blvd Los Angeles, CA 90015

The Rooftop Bar at The Standard, Downtown LA
550 S Flower St, Los Angeles, CA 90071

Takami Sushi & Robata Restaurant
811 Wilshire Blvd Los Angeles, CA 90017

Yamashiro Restaurant (Free parking during daytime hours)
1999 N. Sycamore Ave, Hollywood, CA 90068

The Sky Bar / Asia de Cuba
8440 Sunset Blvd, West Hollywood, CA 90069

The Penthouse at The Huntley Hotel
1111 2nd St Santa Monica, CA 90403

The Restaurant at The Getty Center
1200 Getty Center Dr Los Angeles, CA 90049

WEST Restaurant & Lounge in Los Angeles
170 N Church Ln Los Angeles, CA 90049

The Sky Room at The Breakers Hotel
40 S Locust Ave, Long Beach, CA 90802

The Reef Restaurant
880 S Harbor Scenic Dr Long Beach, CA 90802
http://www.reefrestaurant.com/

The Castaway Restaurant in Burbank
1250 E Harvard Rd Burbank, CA 91501
http://www.castawayrestaurant.com/

The Odyssey Restaurant
15600 Odyssey Dr. Granada Hills, CA 91344


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Ocean View Restaurants in Los Angeles

Duke's Malibu
21150 Pacific Coast Hwy Malibu, CA 90265
http://www.dukesmalibu.com/

Bob Morris' Paradise Cove Beach Café
28128 Pacific Coast Hwy Malibu, CA 90265
http://www.paradisecovemalibu.com/beachcafe/index.htm

The Sunset Restaurant
6800 Westward Beach Rd Malibu, CA 90265
http://www.thesunsetrestaurant.com/

Moonshadows Malibu
20356 Pacific Coast Hwy Malibu, CA 90265
http://www.moonshadowsmalibu.com/

Geoffrey's Malibu
27400 Pacific Coast Hwy Malibu, CA 90265
http://www.geoffreysmalibu.com/

The Lobster
1602 Ocean Ave Santa Monica, CA 90401
http://www.thelobster.com/

One Pico Restaurant at Shutters on the Beach (Hotel)
1 Pico Blvd Santa Monica, CA 90405
http://www.shuttersonthebeach.com/restaurants/one_pico_fine_dining.html

Catch Restaurant at Casa del Mar (Hotel)
1910 Ocean Way Santa Monica, CA 90405
http://hotelcasadelmar.com/

High Rooftop Lounge atop Hotel Erwin
1697 Pacific Ave, Venice Beach, CA 90291
http://www.jdvhotels.com/hotels/losangeles/erwin

Shanghai Red's
13813 Fiji Way Marina Del Rey, CA 90292
http://www.shanghairedsrestaurant.com/

Kincaids Fish Chop & Steak House
500 Fishermans Wharf Redondo Beach, CA 90277
http://www.kincaids.com/

Maison Riz
112 Fisherman's Wharf, Redondo Beach, CA 90277
http://www.maisonriz.com/

Catalina Kitchen at Terranea Resort
100 Terranea Way, Rancho Palos Verdes, CA 90275
http://www.terranea.com/

Parkers' Lighthouse
435 Shoreline Village Dr Long Beach, CA 90802
http://www.parkerslighthouse.com/

McKenna's On the Bay
190 N Marina Dr Long Beach, CA 90803
http://www.mckennasonthebay.com/

Claire's at the Museum Restaurant
2300 E Ocean Blvd, Long Beach, CA 90803
http://www.lbma.org/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Scenic View Restaurants in Orange County

Orange Hill Restaurant
6410 E Chapman Ave, Orange, CA 92869
http://www.theorangehillrestaurant.com/

Summit House Restaurant
2000 E Bastanchury Rd Fullerton, CA 92831
http://www.summithouse.com/

Orange County Mining Co.
10000 Crawford Canyon Rd, Orange, CA 92705
http://www.orangecountyminingco.com/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Ocean View Restaurants in Orange County

Shades Restaurant & Bar at The Hilton Waterfront Beach Resort
21100 Pacific Coast Hwy Huntington Beach, CA 92648
http://www.waterfrontresort.com/

Chart House Newport Beach
2801 W Coast Hwy Newport Beach, CA 92663
http://www.chart-house.com/

Villa Nova Restaurant
3131 W Coast Hwy Newport Beach, CA 92663
http://www.villanovarestaurant.com/

First Cabin Restaurant at The Balboa Bay Club & Resort
1221 W Coast Hwy Newport Beach, CA 92663
http://www.balboabayclub.com/

Rusty Pelican
2735 W Pacific Coast Hwy Newport Beach, CA 92663
http://www.rustypelican.com/

Joe's Crab Shack Newport Beach
2607 W Pacific Coast Hwy Newport Beach, CA 92660
http://www.joescrabshack.com/

Billys At the Beach
2751 W Coast Hwy Newport Beach, CA 92663

Ruby's Shake Shack
7703 E Coast Hwy, Newport Coast, CA 92657

The Beachcomber
15 Crystal Cove Newport Coast, CA 92657
http://www.thebeachcombercafe.com/

Las Brisas
361 Cliff Dr Laguna Beach, CA 92651
http://www.lasbrisaslagunabeach.com/

Studio Restaurant at Montage
30801 South Coast Highway Laguna Beach, CA 92651
http://www.studiolagunabeach.com/

Cannons Seafood Grill
34344 Street of the Green Lantern, Dana Point, CA 92629
http://www.cannonsrestaurant.com/

Chart House
34442 Street of the Green Lantern, Dana Point, CA 92629
http://chart-house.com/

Raya at Ritz Carlton Laguna Niguel Hotel & Resort
1 Ritz-Carlton Dr Dana Point, CA 92629
http://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/Properties/LagunaNiguel/Dining/Raya/Default.htm


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Scenic View Restaurants in Inland Empire

Castaway San Bernardino
670 Kendall Dr. San Bernardino, CA 92407
http://www.castawayrestaurant.com/castaway_sanbernardino/

CocoPalm
1600 Fairplex Dr, Pomona, CA 91768
http://www.cocopalmrestaurant.com/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Great Plane-Spotting Sites

-Imperial Hill (Clutter's Park)
Sheldon St & E Imperial Ave, El Segundo, CA 90245

-Observation Deck atop the Theme Building at LAX airport (Free Admission)
The same entrance as the Encounter Restaurant, ask the janitor
open from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. on Saturdays and Sundays
-The Encounter Restaurant & Bar
209 World Way Los Angeles, CA 90045

-In-n-Out Burger (33.95284,-118.39688)
9149 S Sepulveda Blvd, Los Angeles, CA 90045

-The Proud Bird - Aviation themed destination restaurant near LAX
11022 Aviation Blvd, Los Angeles, CA 90045

-The Food Court at Tom Bradley International Terminal

-Dockweiler Beach State Park - 33.94628,-118.44371
Parking Lot: 33.94124,-118.44089

-Santa Monica Airport Observation Deck (Open to Public) - 34.0175,-118.4475









https://media.timeout.com/images/101788679/image.jpg

-94th Aero Squadron
8885 Balboa Ave, San Diego, CA 92123

-94th Aero Squadron Restaurant
16320 Raymer St, Van Nuys, CA 91406


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Scenic Views in San Diego

-Mount Soledad Veterans Memorial (32.840183,-117.244833)
Soledad Park Rd/6905 La Jolla Scenic Dr South, La Jolla, CA 92037

-Cabrillo National Monument
1800 Cabrillo Memorial Dr, San Diego, CA 92106

-Kate O. Sessions Memorial Park (32.8114,-117.2373)
5115 Soledad Rd, San Diego, CA 92109

Kate O. Sessions Memorial Park by ysvalephotography, on Flickr

-Shelter Island Shoreline Park
2051 Shelter Island Dr, San Diego, CA 92106

-Harbor Island Drive Park
880 Harbor Island Dr, San Diego, CA 92101

-Coronado Ferry Landing 
1201 First St, Coronado, CA 92118 (32.6985,-117.1697)









http://www.sealmastersocal.com/

-Embarcadero Marina Park
32.70682,-117.16896

-San Diego Central Library
330 Park Blvd, San Diego, CA 92101

-Mount Helix (32.76733,-116.98347)


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Scenic View Restaurants in San Diego

Top of the Hyatt
1 Market Place San Diego, CA 92101

Altitude Sky Bar
660 K St, Rooftop, San Diego, CA 92101

Top of the Market
750 N Harbor Dr, San Diego, CA 92101

Mister A's
2550 5th Ave, San Diego, CA 92103


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Just to share my note. I highly recommend a GARMIN GPS. Change the coordinate format on your unit to match Google Map. It's hard to take good pictures though as the marine layer we have in our town. There are nice views if you happen to be there after a rain storm or a windy day.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Los Angeles Times said:


> Griffith Park was the most popular film location again in 2012
> The city-owned park has been a perennial favorite for location scouts. Other sites in the top 10 include Point Dume in Malibu and the 6th Street Bridge near downtown L.A.
> By Richard Verrier, Los Angeles Times
> 6:00 PM PST, January 1, 2013
> ...


Read More: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-onlocation-20130102,0,1023327.story

The LA Times has compiled the list:

1. Griffith Park (its Bird Sanctuary area, part of which just reopened for the first time since the 2007 Griffith Park fire, saw the most filming days)
2. Point Dume State Beach in Malibu (its first time in the top 10 in the three years since the list has been going)
3. Dockweiler State Beach in Playa del Rey
4. Linda Vista Community Hospital, which is A) spooky as hell and B) getting a big redevelopment
5. The Sixth Street Bridge, which is set to be knocked down (it has concrete cancer) and replaced with a swoopy HNTB design
6. Elysian Park
7. Venice Beach
8. Will Rogers State Beach in Pacific Palisades
9. Herald-Examiner Building, which has been waiting and waiting on a redevelopment
10. LA County and USC Medical Center


----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

This is California =DD


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Metro - Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority - The Source said:


> This photo explains why Metro is building the Westside/Purple Line Extension
> Posted January 14, 2013 by Steve Hymon
> 
> 
> ...


Read More: http://thesource.metro.net/2013/01/...s-building-the-westsidepurple-line-extension/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Cherry Canyon Trails - Flint Canyon Trail 
(34.16856,-118.21982) Downtown LA + Downtown Glendale + SR-2 / SR-134 Interchange


Googiesque said:


> http://skyscraperpage.com/forum/showthread.php?t=164001


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Queensway Bridge (Downtown Long Beach)
33.7572,-118.19798









Long Beach Harbor Panoramic by airbutchie, on Flickr


----------



## Claude_Chan (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice photo and nice city.LA is my favourite city.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Ernest E. Debs Regional Park(34.09915,-118.19956 & 34.09463,-118.19664)
Downtown LA









http://www.flickr.com/photos/attgrl/6287158533/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Ocean Overlook at Charmlee Wilderness Park (34.04738,-118.8793)
Malibu









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristinabliss/5701492914/


-Encinal Canyon Rd in Malibu (Malibu)
34.04396,-118.87589









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitto1974/3785671733/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the fabulous photos. :cheers:


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

absolutely and predictably stunning


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Zuma Ridge (34.03883,-118.8226)
Malibu


----------



## hphbwcgj (Mar 11, 2013)

There are nice views if you happen to be there after a rain storm or a windy day.


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Azusa Peak via Garcia Trail (34.15605,-117.88827)









http://danshikingblog.blogspot.com/2011/01/garcia-trail-hike-1-1-11.html


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Glenoaks Canyon (34.1463,-118.2105)
Downtown Los Angeles & Downtown Glendale 


Green mountain by Lucas Janin | www.lucasjanin.com, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Betty B. Dearing Trail (34.1331,-118.4039)
San Fernando Valley and Universal City


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL PHOTOS ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Grant Park in Ventura (34.2846,-119.2962)









View from The Cross by cajun beachbum, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-East Ridge View Trail in Peters Canyon Regional Park
(33.7734,-117.7606 & 33.7592,-117.7696)Peters Canyon & Peters Canyon Reservoir


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Echo Park Lake - 751 Echo Park Ave, Los Angeles, CA 90026









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Echo_Park_Lake_Los_Angeles_skyline.JPG


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Observation Deck atop the Theme Building at LAX airport (Free Admission)
The same entrance as the Encounter Restaurant, ask the janitor
open from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. on Saturdays and Sundays


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Forest Lawn Museum (Downtown Glendale)
34.1284,-118.2456 (open to 5 pm)


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Turtle Rock (33.6498,-117.8097 & 33.6418,-117.8018)
Irvine, Costa Mesa, & Century City


Century City to Hollywood Sign from Irvine P3360360 c Stitch-002 by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Verdugo Peak via Wildwood Canyon Trail
Trailhead: 34.2028,-118.2986 (Wildwood Canyon Park)
Burbank & Downtown Los Angeles


Los Angeles at Sunset by nikhilo, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Curbed LA said:


> Finally and for the first time, Los Angeles is providing a formal way to view the Hollywood Sign. It's not the best solution, but it's something: starting May 3, the Recreation and Parks Department will launch a weekend shuttle service that'll run from the Greek Theatre parking lot in Griffith Park (where parking is free) up to a viewing spot at the top of Mt. Hollywood Drive that is not normally open to cars, and finally to the Griffith Observatory.


http://la.curbed.com/archives/2014/...g_official_viewing_for_the_hollywood_sign.php
http://www.laparks.org/shuttle/shuttle.htm


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Verdugo Mountain - Las Flores Mtwy (34.1829,-118.2503)
Downtown Glendale & Downtown Los Angeles


Glendale, California by RobRovira, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Orange County Mining Co.
10000 Crawford Canyon Rd, Orange, CA 92705
http://www.orangecountyminingco.com/


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Eastsider said:


> Montecito Heights hilltop to become parkland
> 
> MONTECITO HEIGHTS – A large parcel of undeveloped hillside will become public parkland instead of a private housing project after government officials pledged $1.4 million to buy the the hill known as Flat Top.
> 
> ...


http://www.theeastsiderla.com/2014/10/montecito-heights-hilltop-to-become-parkland/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles by radekhofman, on Flickr


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Hastain Trail at Franklin Canyon Park (34.1114,-118.4151)
Century City and Westwood


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Los Arboles/Rocketship Park - 5101 Cll De Ricardo, Torrance, CA 90505









from yelp.com


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

SpiderBHZ said:


> Cityscape of Los Angeles cThomas Roberts by Thomas Roberts, no Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421270&page=339


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

173472729


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

-Santa Monica Airport Observation Deck (Open to Public) - 34.0175,-118.4475









https://media.timeout.com/images/101788679/image.jpg


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

All those photos made me miss LA quite a bit.
Used to live there.

Thank you so much for posting


----------

